

Providing a high quality education to anyone, anywhere. - access_denied
http://www.khanacademy.org/

======
cpach
This was posted here just a few weeks ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1058359>

~~~
access_denied
Sorry.

~~~
jacquesm
Never mind the 'sorry', I missed it then and I'm really happy you posted it
now.

------
thejo
Here's an IT Conversations interview with Sal Khan -
<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail4386.html>

~~~
MikeCapone
Thank you for posting this link. I'm 15 minutes into the interview right now,
and while there are no big revelations, it gives context to the whole thing.

edit: Finished it, and feeling hopeful about the potential of the web to both
make the best teachers much more accessible to everybody, and to create
mechanisms to select for those good teachers.

------
bretpiatt
Is my sample just poor? I picked a random math video and the first problem is
demonstrated wrong. Y = 0, not Y = 10 verbally, the writing on the board is
correct but he glosses over it very quickly not catching he said anything
wrong (error around 2:00).

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woqq3Sls1d8&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woqq3Sls1d8&feature=youtube_gdata)

[Update 1] Watched through to the end and he makes more errors and they caught
other errors and put in red bubbles to note them. I appreciate the effort and
idea behind the project -- hopefully we can actually get experts to provide
quality course materials.

[Update 2] Odd, watched more of the math videos and he seems to do a better
job on more complicated material -- it could be he's too much of an expert and
not patient enough to teach the easier material or just assumes it is easy and
even with a few errors people will "figure it out".

------
araneae
The information density of video is generally too low for me. I wish there was
a text-based version of this.

~~~
sketerpot
Or an option to speed up the video by a factor of 2.

~~~
jacquesm
There used to be a piece of software that would do this for audio tracks, that
would actually be really nice for speedviewing youtube videos.

~~~
cpach
If you download the videos I think you should be able to speed them up with
MPlayer.

------
MikeCapone
Comment seen on youtube:

"Yeah...try playing﻿ Khan and Obama audio at the same time. It sounds very
similar. I feel like the prez is teaching me stats and math."

